# Manual de usuario OS-9020A



## Y Sánchez

Estoy buscando el manual de usuario del osciloscopio Goldstar OS-9020A, mucho agradecería su ayuda, si alguien tuviera una copia que pudiera compartir, ya que en mi trabajo hay muchos de ellos y nadie tiene el manual....

Acepto cualquier ayuda que me permita dar con ese manual...

Si está en inglés, no se preocupen, trataremos de traducirlo y lo subo a la sección de manuales.


Muchas gracias


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Sanchez,revisa la pag.   www.usersmanualguide.com   y   www.manualshark.org


----------



## Y Sánchez

Muchas gracias Barry, pero el link no maneja osciloscopios, ni la marca LG o Goldstar.....

Gracias por el link


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Sanchez,en la pag.  http://www.eserviceinformación.com/equipment_mfg/GOLDSTAR_35.html  se encuentra el manual de svcio.de tu osciloscopio,el mod.s-9020p,entonces,''click''sobre la descripcion de tu modelo ubicada en la zona derech.,se abre una nva.pag.en la cual se describe lo tuyo,bajas al extremo inf.y donde te dice en ingles: ''por favor,para descargar el arch.''click'' aqui.....de ahi en adelante ....''coser y cantar''- Obviamente un manual de svcio.es mucho mas completo que el de ''Usuario''.  Sanchez,por muy ''parafernalico'' que sea un osciloscopio  en su ''perilleo''....son todos iguales en su manejo fundamental,entonces,te dejo 01 link con curso basico en su operacion gnral. :  http://hameg.es/osc/osc.htm


----------



## Y Sánchez

Barry, agradezco la ayuda de las ligas que has conseguido, de la página de http://www.eserviceinfo.com/ se puede bajar el 9020P en inglés, y creo que el 9020A en Koreano...

Esperemos que el manual de servicio del x20A sea idéntico al 20P, o vos que opinas?

Y habeís atinado al clavo, http://hameg.es/osc/osc.htm creo que vamos a tener que poner a alguien a revisar a detalle el service manual del 9020P y que lo adecue al 'A'...

Saludos cordiales
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda e interés


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Sanchez,me alegra mucho que hayas resuelto el problema de información.  En cuanto a nombrar a alguien que se dedique al sist.,escoge 02 personas,los mas inquietos y con cualidades naturales de enseñar...01 manual para cada uno y que lo lleven a sus casas como almohada,ida y vuelta,con un plazo de resultados optimos de 01 semana.Posteriormente ellos se encargaran de instruir al resto en una sala adaptada para esos fines.Un traductor ''menos Marciano que los demas'' es :  http://www.reverso.net/text_translation.asp?... y como diccionario de apoyo : http://www.wordreference.com/es/  Si los 02 escogidos te resultan,comentales que ya sabes a quienes enviar a futuros cursos de perfeccionamiento profesional,un detalle muy significativo e incentivador para todo trabajador de cualquier area.Respecto a la terminacion ''A'' o ''P'',su variable no debe ser mas alla de nimiedades,tales como: posicionado del ventilador int.,posicionado de controles en su frontis,sensor de temperatura ext.en un modelo y en el otro no,etc.


----------

